# Canon service center



## 87vr6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So, a little story...

I live/work in Japan, but am an American citizen only. I have a job that grants me SOFA status, which basically means though I am a civilian, I work on a military base here and am granted the same privileges as an Active Duty military member.

That status granted me the ability to purchase a brand new 5D3 last summer at the base exchange, as opposed to having to buy one out on the town for a much higher price (sidenote, most Japanese electronics are cheaper in the states than Japan).

I flew to America a few weeks ago, and on my return flight, I decided to check my camera bag as opposed to carrying, so I would have a lighter load at the three airports I must always traverse. Mistake. When I arrived home, and began unpacking everything, I noticed that the multidirectional button/pad seal was torn.. no biggie... Except then when I tried using the button, it was stuck to one side, would not operate, etc...

I tried messing with it, tried getting it to work, and actually ended up breaking it off. Now my 5D3 is pretty much useless to me without that function. I emailed Canon, explained the situation of the camera, my situation, they said send it in, so I did. 

Got the email today that the camera is being fixed under warranty, no charge. I didn't know their warranty covered things (airline transport) that most companies would just laugh at. I was expecting a couple hundred dollar repair, instead it cost me the 45 dollars or so to USPS priority mail the camera to their California service center. 

In short, Canon just earned my continued business, despite me being a long time canon fan (Canon G2-PS800-PS1000-SX10-Rebel T1i-5D2-and now onto my 5D3, S95, and EOS-M. I don't really use the S95 anymore with the M in the stable)

Just wanted to share. Comment if you feel like


----------



## cpsico (Jun 8, 2013)

Canon service is top notch, even their screw ups are handled top notch. I have used them many times for cleanings to repairs and only once did I get disappointed. They more than corrected the problem to my satisfaction


----------



## agierke (Jun 8, 2013)

never ever ever let anyone else (especially airline personnel) handle your cameras or lenses.

ever.


----------



## RGF (Jun 8, 2013)

agierke said:


> never ever ever let anyone else (especially airline personnel) handle your cameras or lenses.
> 
> ever.



+1000000000 and then some


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi, 
I'm guessing as a US citizen flying from Japan that you had flown before, at least once! 
Also guessing that When you flew, you didn't stop and look out of the departure lounge window at the apron, if you had you would have seen how the ground staff handle luggage. 
I watched luggage dropped, thrown, fall off the trolley, stepped/ climbed on and that is without the fairground ride it went on out of sight on the automatic handling system! :'(

NEVER hand over camera gear to anyone..

Really glad that Canon were willing to repair for free something that was for sure a chargeable situation, perhaps it was that you didn't try to lie about the cause! 

Also I guess that you had a US warranty as you bought it on a military base?

I have always said the way to judge a company is not when every thing is going well, it is how they treat you when things have gone wrong. 
Well done Canon.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## emko (Jun 8, 2013)

i had similar experience with Canon, I dropped a 10-22mm lens and it basically split in the middle glass looked okay i emailed them and told them what happened expecting to pay to repair it but in the end they fixed it and sent it back with the fastest shipping all for free  they replaced the housing. Most companies would even try to blame warrantable problems on user.


----------



## Zen (Jun 8, 2013)

Actually, it's quite refreshing to see that someone has taken the time to relate a positive and satisfactory experience with Canon, or any company, for that matter. Usually, on this site, people complain about EVERYTHING. No matter what happens, somehow it's always Canon's or someone else's fault. Canon can do nothing right according to some . . . lenses, bodies, AFMA, etc., etc. 

Congrats to Canon for doing "the right thing" and to the OP for taking the time to tell us about it, and shoot down all the nay-sayers.

Zen  ;D 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 8, 2013)

Zen said:


> Actually, it's quite refreshing to see that someone has taken the time to relate a positive and satisfactory experience with Canon, or any company, for that matter. Usually, on this site, people complain about EVERYTHING. No matter what happens, somehow it's always Canon's or someone else's fault. Canon can do nothing right according to some . . . lenses, bodies, AFMA, etc., etc.
> 
> Congrats to Canon for doing "the right thing" and to the OP for taking the time to tell us about it, and shoot down all the nay-sayers.
> 
> Zen  ;D 8)



+1000


----------



## JonAustin (Jun 8, 2013)

I've only had one encounter with Canon Service, but it was exemplary, as well. 

I was doing an outdoor portrait shoot at an evening event, and was using two speedlites into umbrellas mounted on lightstands. It started out as a calm evening, but suddenly a breeze came up and blew over one of the stands. The speedlite (a 420EX, fortunately; the other one was a brand new, more expensive 580EXII) hit the pavement and broke. (Lesson learned: weight / anchor the lightstands or replace the umbrellas with diffusers.)

I sent the broken 420EX in to Canon, and for about $90, they repaired it very quickly, and it was returned looking as good as new (i.e., better than it did before the spill) and working perfectly. A very satisfying service experience.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 9, 2013)

Great Story!!

You are very lucky that your camera made it home, checked valuables commonly disappear. 

I hope you did not check spare batteries. Checking Li-On batteries is not only illegal, its unsafe. It they catch fire, the Halon extinguishers in the cargo hold likely can't put it out. Its legal to check them in a camera if its powered off and secured, but not a good idea. The fact that the camera was damaged tells you how rough they are with things, and Li-On batteries can ignite from a hard jolt. Not common, but its a known failure mode.
http://safetravel.dot.gov/whats_new_batteries.html


----------



## Maui5150 (Jun 9, 2013)

Canon Service is top notch.

Granted. I am a CPS Gold member.

I recently had my camera fall from about 3 feet because of the LOUSY cheap buckle on the LowePro S&F Deluxe, long story short, my new 5D MK III had a BIG crack from the fall. 

Sent the camera out Monday Morning and was back in my hands by Thursday at noon. Most of the time was with FedEx


----------



## nda (Jun 9, 2013)

I do some contracting work at Melbourne Airport, in the industry baggage handlers are know as THROWER/CHUCKER/BAG SMASHER!!!


----------



## Taemobig (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a lil story about Canon Service Centers. I went to the new one in Hollywood last week. I received an email from CPS saying the Hollywood location is having an open house where they will be showcasing their "cinema" gear and anyone who comes can have 2 of their canon gear checked/cleaned for free.

I got there and the people were so nice and friendly. They even let me have 3 items checked/cleaned for free. I told them about how my 5D Mk II can't tether anymore, they told me they're gonna test it out and see if it needs to be repaired. The wait for the check/clean was 1 hour, during that time they let me play with any lens/camera they had on display (I mostly played with the 1DX and a bunch of lenses). They even had a spread of food on a table so I got a free lunch! I saw they had 2 giant printers (one was the size of a couch, the other a bit smaller) and I asked one of the employees about it. I joked about how cool it would be to print my stuff and they said OK. So I got a couple of 24x36 prints of my work for free!

After 1 hour, I got my gear back but they told me the USB port on my 5D Mk II doesn't work so they have to repair it. I asked how much and they said since it was my first time there, they will fix it for free! Shipping it back to my house was free as well.

This pretty much means I'm going to be a canon user for life ;D


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 9, 2013)

Taemobig said:


> I have a lil story about Canon Service Centers. I went to the new one in Hollywood last week. I received an email from CPS saying the Hollywood location is having an open house where they will be showcasing their "cinema" gear and anyone who comes can have 2 of their canon gear checked/cleaned for free.
> 
> I got there and the people were so nice and friendly. They even let me have 3 items checked/cleaned for free. I told them about how my 5D Mk II can't tether anymore, they told me they're gonna test it out and see if it needs to be repaired. The wait for the check/clean was 1 hour, during that time they let me play with any lens/camera they had on display (I mostly played with the 1DX and a bunch of lenses). They even had a spread of food on a table so I got a free lunch! I saw they had 2 giant printers (one was the size of a couch, the other a bit smaller) and I asked one of the employees about it. I joked about how cool it would be to print my stuff and they said OK. So I got a couple of 24x36 prints of my work for free!
> 
> ...



Great story. Treat people right and they'll keep coming back.


----------



## Macintosh Sauce (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm glad I read this thread, because I am going to be buying my first DSLR and I have decided it is going to be from Canon. I've read horror stories from people with Nikon's service. Looking at getting the Rebel 5Ti, the new 70D (when it is out), or the 6D. Decisions, decisions... LOL


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 29, 2013)

agierke said:


> never ever ever let anyone else (especially airline personnel) handle your cameras or lenses.
> 
> ever.



So how do you ship them to Canon for repair?


----------

